# Gator question



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I bought a used Gator 6x4 and it has regular 13'' car type rims on the back. I was wondering if anybody knew if the same type could be put on the front. I wanted to use it for sidewalks and the front tires are at 5' wide and the rear is 4-6 with that style rim.
Tom


----------

